# 1 million fps Slow Motion video of bullet impacts made by Werner Mehl from Kurzzeit



## Alex (18/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox (18/1/16)

Alex said:


>



very very interesting thank you so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (19/1/16)

that was fun to watch


----------



## Riaz (19/1/16)

Alex said:


>




that was fun to watch


----------

